# 6mths on clomid, 5 days late and feeling very very emotional ! Can't cope



## emses2013 (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi girlies, 

This is my last cycle on clomid, and I am 5 days late, I know 99.99% that I am not pregnant.  Not feeling sick or anything, and I have been ill the last week so I have a feeling that it's because I have been ill, but why am I feeling so emotional today?? Woke up this morning and omg I am crying about everything !! What is wrong with me!!! I think I am just praying I am pregnant and getting even more emotional about that! 

I haven't felt like this for a very long time, is it because of the clomid, I have felt fine on it, but I am wondering does it affect you once you start coming off it.  If it does I really don't think I can cope!! My 6 mnths is up and no baby!!! Everyone seems to be popping them out left right and centre and I just feel like people feel sorry for us because we can't have a baby. My hubby thinks I am paranoid but I know people see me as the one who can't have a baby it's really bad   

Over the years I have gotten used to dealing with it but today I swear if I think about babies and this stupid journey we have to go through for another minute I will explode!!!  Sorry ladies just had to let out steam!! 


Has anyone else felt like this, is it the clomid Or am I weird  
I don't know think I will just buy a puppy and get on with my life!!! Thanks for listening


----------



## goddessdream (Aug 23, 2012)

hi

Let out as much steam as you want, if it helps keep going! Take the emotion in your stride, it will pass. And most of all never give up hope!


----------



## emses2013 (Aug 26, 2013)

ThAnks goddess dream


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

Have you tested? My only ever BFP that sadly ended in m/c I was a wreck and cried at everything from about 10 days after embryo transfer x


----------



## emses2013 (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi crazyroychick so sorry to hear your m/c   , 

I haven't tested, sounds silly I am afraid it will be a negative, even though I know it is  
I know I should I think it's a case of being ill but I will test and let you know   

Em xx


----------



## Dolly-P (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi Emses
You are definetly not alone, I am waiting to start my 6th Cycle of Clomid at 100mg and I feel exactly the same.  I have always been a nightmare when i had my period but since taking Clomid i have been crazy!    We have just got a puppy to help take my mind off things so fingers cross this helps xxx


----------



## emses2013 (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks Polly nice to know I am not alone, what we have to go through hey


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

Good luck xx


----------



## emses2013 (Aug 26, 2013)

Oh my goodness!! I just did a test and it says I am pregnant!!! Really in shock, I don't believe it!! Seeing doctor tomorrow morning oh I hope I am


----------



## Myxini (May 22, 2013)

Congratulations! That's such lovely news, emses!


----------



## emses2013 (Aug 26, 2013)

Thank you so much myxini, not getting my hopes up till I see the doctor!!


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

You can't get false positive, you are PREGNANT congratulations xx


----------



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

congratulations.. fantastic news.. do you wish you'd tested earlier x


----------



## emses2013 (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks girlies, thought I would give you an update, I am pregnant and it's been confirmed 6-7 weeks pregnant!!! Honestly counting my blessings every day, trying for over 5 years and believe me it's been so hard.
Clomid baby on my last month.

I am still worrying like mad , it's weird I waited All this time to get pregnant and now I am driving myself crazy with worry  I just pray my little baby is happy and healthy !!!!


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

just reading ur post n didnt want to run...

massive congratulations...i wish u all the best throughout ur pregnancy xxxx


----------



## emses2013 (Aug 26, 2013)

Thankyou so much   icsi bitsy xx


----------

